# Free to download electrical certificates



## The_Modifier

Awesome ty, altough for the UK, it can be addapted. Great share friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnR

I thought this would be a get a fake electrical license, just insert your name.

Glad to see those forms. Nice catch.


----------



## HARRY304E

Yup no experience needed:blink:


Just down load and start wiring today..


----------



## webelec

zsoltimatrix, I see you are from the UK, me too.
I also see you are in Norfolk, again, me too. Whereabouts in Norfolk are you?


----------



## alfie1984

cheers mate


----------



## Arnelpagsinohin

can you help me to find form for polarity index test result and megger test result


----------



## chicken steve

zsoltimatrix said:


> You can insert your logo if needed. Editable and printable.











:whistling2:~CS~


----------

